

Check ReactOS code - AndreyKarpov

Translation "PVS-Studio: analyze code of ReactOS" (http://bit.ly/ndnLzM) is not ready. But this is list of some issues: http://bit.ly/qSf3ht
======
userulluipeste
This makes sense to be published on ReactOS circles, not here!

